# Casino Blues



## thardey (Dec 27, 2007)

I figured I'd start a thread about our experiences in the Casino, where we can celebrate our wins, and mourn our losses, since we can't watch other people play most of the games.

Perhaps even share some strategy on "beating the House."

Rules:
No administrative problems or such, that should go in the Admin Announcements Thread. Things like: "the game has a glitch" should go there. Also direct any complaints, or requests for another shot of allowance that way.

Okay?

Last week I was almost up to $700 at the Roulette table. I was going to stop there, and use the money for Texas hold 'em. At $695 I hit a losing streak. By the time it ended I was at $65. Ouch!

I play two of the "12's" -- that is, I cover two-thirds of the table, which means a winning streak gains slowly, but a losing streak pulls the rug out from under me.

I know it's old-fashioned, but I wouldn't mind a baccarat game. There's a very simple, free one here.


----------



## crushing (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't get too involved.  Sometimes I'll play blackjack, but usually when I get a few bucks I'll just play Let 'em Ride.  I'm not much of a gambler in real life.  Which is a good thing if you look at my Casino Cash amount.

Well, time to spend my $2 from this post on Let 'em Ride.


----------



## thardey (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't gamble in real life, either. But I like this system because you can't just hit "reset" when you blow your money. It's still worth something, but it's still a game.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 27, 2007)

ive lost thousands already and I gamble in real life and that would be about accurate if i played all the time. 

Remember the house always wins unless that perfect hand comes along and then you bet big and take the house

B


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 27, 2007)

I did manage to pull a straight flush the other day in the Jacks of Better. That was nice. But, since day 2, I haven't had enough cash to get in on a Texas Hold'em game. 

Still haven't hit a royal  .... but I will ... 1 point at a time.


----------



## crushing (Dec 27, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> I did manage to pull a straight flush the other day in the Jacks of Better. That was nice. But, since day 2, I haven't had enough cash to get in on a Texas Hold'em game.
> 
> Still haven't hit a royal .... but I will ... 1 point at a time.


 
I just transferred $2 to you.  Keep me in mind when you hit the royal!  LOL!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't even understand half the games, lol.

S'ok.  I can blow a few grand here and not worry about someone telling me I shoulda paid the phone bill with it. LOL!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Dec 27, 2007)

I stick to the slots. Maybe thats not what you wanna talk about?


----------



## thardey (Dec 27, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> I stick to the slots. Maybe thats not what you wanna talk about?



Which ones? It looks like you still have money left!


----------



## thardey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I need a game called "ATM"

When can we get that one?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, I got a gripe.

the $100 cap per bet at the Roulette tables frustrates the hell outta me, I wanna be able to RISK IT ALL in one earth-shattering loss.


----------



## thardey (Dec 27, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Yeah, I got a gripe.
> 
> the $100 cap per bet at the Roulette tables frustrates the hell outta me, I wanna be able to RISK IT ALL in one earth-shattering loss.



Doesn't seem to be a problem for either of us at the moment.

Altho' I noticed that there is a glitch as far as the limit goes -- sometimes it just won't let you place chips at all, or randomly stops you, and you have to 'clear' it and start over again.


----------



## thardey (Dec 28, 2007)

Woohoo!

I went from $10 to $60 on Blackjack!
(I hit 3 Blackjacks almost in a row!)


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2007)

I've enjoyed the Texas Hold 'Em games I've played with others... including the humming bird player Lisa who flits in and outta games before you have a chance to win any of her money... but that's probably a glitch that prevents her from staying. 

Problem is setting up times where most people ARE playing Hold 'Em. 
We need to set up a schedule so that folks know to be on and when to play. 
The game is a lot more fun when there's more than 4-5 people but it's been fun regardless with 2 or 3 players. 

Other games I've tried... and got bored quick... so Hold 'em is where I'm gonna win/lose my casino cash.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 28, 2007)

thardey said:


> I know it's old-fashioned, but I wouldn't mind a baccarat game. There's a very simple, free one here.





I've had a few folks request that one, probably will get in there eventually.


----------



## thardey (Jan 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I've enjoyed the Texas Hold 'Em games I've played with others... including the humming bird player Lisa who flits in and outta games before you have a chance to win any of her money... but that's probably a glitch that prevents her from staying.
> 
> Problem is setting up times where most people ARE playing Hold 'Em.
> We need to set up a schedule so that folks know to be on and when to play.
> ...




I would love to be in on the Texas Hold-em games, but I just don't have enough cash to stay in it. One or two bad rounds, and I'm done.


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't believe my luck. Most of the time I'm wallowing around below $100, but today I got a natural 4 of a kind in Jacks or Better, then tonight I got a straight flush! I better just quit while I'm ahead LOL...


----------

